# minging hamster



## xxxskittlesxxx (Feb 18, 2008)

i have noticed my hamster was dying when i got home sunday night yesterday! but it wasent till like 5 minits ago that i realised he has loads and loads and loads of tiney tiney white bugs all over his testicle area and his tail and his mouth! i hate to see him suffer and its too late to go to the vet as it is 9 oclock at night andthey are closed  i dont want to see him suffer and want him to survive! the cage is mingingly dirty as i cant clean him out because i fear this will kill him quicker!  help


----------



## Tweedle Dee (Jan 6, 2008)

Sounds like Lice or mite's, not usually common in hamsters as they are such clean little animals. He will need treatment..best check with the vet what you can use as there may be something specific for rodents...proberbly living in a *Quote* - 'mingingly dirty' cage has something to do with it!

Ang


----------



## BlackCat (Feb 17, 2008)

There will be an emergency vets open-if your hamster is seriously ill then call them tonight! Clean cages generally help too in order to keep them healthy... In the meantime take him out of his cage and comb him through to at least give him some relief tonight as 'minging' as that may be.


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

How can cleaning out the QUOTE minging cage kill him quicker? Im sorry but id like to see him in comfort and clean than leave him in a minging cage riddled with mites.Sort it out.
Michelle


----------



## swinnk8 (Feb 10, 2008)

No cage should get into a mingingly filthy condition to start with. I have never seen a hamster with flystrike/mites. the only way it can get like that is if you are not taking good care of it. Sorry if the truth hurts, just get him sorted. You should be looking at him and handling him daily and he should never end up with any bugs on him,you cannot be cleaning him out enough


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

What bedding are you keeping him on? Sometimes mites live in the bedding but as others have said if the cage is filthy then looks like thats why hes so bad...you noticed he was dieing last night but didnt do anything about it - but now at night you have taken a closer look to see what could be mites - when can you get him to a vet? Oh yes and clean his cage out - this wont kill him but staying in a dirty cage will!


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2008)

rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr thats awful poor little bugger clean him out!


----------



## bullbreeds (Jan 14, 2008)

xxxskittlesxxx said:


> i have noticed my hamster was dying when i got home sunday night yesterday! but it wasent till like 5 minits ago that i realised he has loads and loads and loads of tiney tiney white bugs all over his testicle area and his tail and his mouth! i hate to see him suffer and its too late to go to the vet as it is 9 oclock at night andthey are closed  i dont want to see him suffer and want him to survive! the cage is mingingly dirty as i cant clean him out because i fear this will kill him quicker!  help


If you wanted him to survive you would have taken him to a vet when they were open! 
Why is the cage mingingly dirty?? How often did you clean him out??
Poor animal! Do you have others?
Theres something very wrong here.


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

do you think this post is a wind up?..............I hope so.........if not clean the poor thing out and get it to the vets


----------



## bullbreeds (Jan 14, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> do you think this post is a wind up?..............I hope so.........if not clean the poor thing out and get it to the vets


Think you might be right vix. Hope so anyway!


----------



## xxxskittlesxxx (Feb 18, 2008)

well i arent as cruel as you all make me out to be and hees dead now so theres nothing i can do! thanks for being so supportive all you lot!


----------



## xxxskittlesxxx (Feb 18, 2008)

well sorry but i dident mean what i quoted! it just shows how supportive some people actualy are! hees dead now anyway so theres nothing i could have done! thanks alot for being so nice to me! i am only 15


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

feel really awful now


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

we are sorry that your hamster died,, couldnt your parents of helped you get him to vet, i know its to late now,, we are very sorry for your loss,,,


----------



## BlackCat (Feb 17, 2008)

I'm sorry to hear that he's died 

However with the title 'minging hamster' what more would you expect? Surely by calling him that, plus saying yourself his cage was dirty there's no other support we could give than a) clean him out, and b) take him to a vet.

Pet ownership comes with responsibilities.


----------



## bullbreeds (Jan 14, 2008)

BlackCat said:


> I'm sorry to hear that he's died
> 
> However with the title 'minging hamster' what more would you expect? Surely by calling him that, plus saying yourself his cage was dirty there's no other support we could give than a) clean him out, and b) take him to a vet.
> 
> Pet ownership comes with responsibilities.


............Exactly!


----------



## Dawny (Nov 26, 2007)

Hamster owners do my nut in. (Even though I am one!) We once had someone bring one in that had had its leg bitten off by their cat but wasn't in pain because it wasn't squeaking...


----------



## Tweedle Dee (Jan 6, 2008)

xxxskittlesxxx said:


> well sorry but i dident mean what i quoted! it just shows how supportive some people actualy are! hees dead now anyway so theres nothing i could have done! thanks alot for being so nice to me! i am only 15


I would have thought 15 was old enough and responsible enough to look after a pet properly..

Im sure most replies didnt intentionally mean to be unsupportive ,but you did give the impression that you had'nt been looking after the animal properly.

Im very sorry your poor hamster died..maybe remember what happened to him if you ever decide to own another pet!


----------



## cupcake (Feb 19, 2008)

*I'm sorry that your hammy died. ):*

also, I am 15. I look after my animals properly and am very responsible. Saying you are 15 is no excuse.


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2008)

cupcake said:


> *I'm sorry that your hammy died. ):*
> 
> also, I am 15. I look after my animals properly and am very responsible. Saying you are 15 is no excuse.


well said i also had pets at 15 (Cat, 2 leopard geckos and cokatiel) and i looked after them all i didnt get any help either from my parent (unless i went on holiday) as they said i asked for them and bought them is was my job to make sure they were looked after


----------



## hilary bradshaw (Mar 9, 2008)

i clean my rats out every single day and if you cant't be bothered doing this you shouldn't really have a caged pet. hygene is so important,they can't do it for themselves.


----------



## MrsNik (Dec 5, 2007)

When I was about 10 I think it was...We had 5 cats (which i helped look after), a dog (again i helped with walking and poop picking up in teh garden), 3 hamsters (Which I looked after!!!) and 7 goldfish (again which i looked after). Age is no excuse for anything. 

I am very sorry your hamster died but I have to agree that your age does not come in to it and that a cage never should of gotten to the "Minging" stage anyway!!!


----------



## mazer34 (Mar 24, 2008)

my daughter has cleaned after her pets since she was 3 years old ! 15,you should know better ! poor hamster ! would you like to live in your own crap ? I would advise you not to bother getting another pet.


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2008)

cupcake said:


> I am 15. I look after my animals properly and am very responsible. Saying you are 15 is no excuse.





claire said:


> well said i also had pets at 15 (Cat, 2 leopard geckos and cokatiel) and i looked after them all i didnt get any help either from my parents





mazer34 said:


> my daughter has cleaned after her pets since she was 3 years old ! 15,you should know better ! poor hamster ! would you like to live in your own crap ? I would advise you not to bother getting another pet.


Totally agree, I suggest if you can't learn a lesson from this you don't get another pet. Hamster's are easy to look after, a full clean out once a week and cleaning his toilet area once a day. I cant imagine how long you must have had to leave his cage uncleaned for him to get in that state. You won't get any sympathy from me! Poor hamster!


----------



## Tory01 (Mar 21, 2008)

WHAT HAVE YOUR PARENTS SAID??????????


----------

